# Question about re-wrapping 18650's



## KB_314

Hey guys - the original wraps of my LG turds have all torn, so I got some wraps the other day to replace them.
I ended up using a hair-dryer and re-wrapped two batteries, and it was very easy and I thought on the whole, it went swimmingly.
But then I noticed that I hadn't put the two inserts at the positive ends (they look like donut-shaped pieces card/paper). 
So my question is, can I safely use them with out the inserts, or should I rather tear off the wraps and do it again, this time not forgetting to pop them in?
Here are a couple of pics (in lime green, next to a regular 25r)


----------



## Dubz

Those are insulators and must be replaced when rewrapping. So yes, tear off and rewrap. Nice job by the way .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - the original wraps of my LG turds have all torn, so I got some wraps the other day to replace them.
> I ended up using a hair-dryer and re-wrapped two batteries, and it was very easy and I thought on the whole, it went swimmingly.
> But then I noticed that I hadn't put the two inserts at the positive ends (they look like donut-shaped pieces card/paper).
> So my question is, can I safely use them with out the inserts, or should I rather tear off the wraps and do it again, this time not forgetting to pop them in?
> Here are a couple of pics (in lime green, next to a regular 25r)
> View attachment 52575
> View attachment 52576
> View attachment 52577



You want to put those back ASAP. They stop whatever is making contact with the positive on the cell, from making contact with the negative.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Thanks @Dubz & @Dirge - I have re-wrapped them with the insulators now in place. 
Before I realised this, I did use one of the 18650's at 40W, for a relatively short period (I'd guess around 7 draws). Do you think this may have damaged the cell in any way? I didn't notice anything unusual, but just checking


----------



## Dirge

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Dubz & @Dirge - I have re-wrapped them with the insulators now in place.
> Before I realised this, I did use one of the 18650's at 40W, for a relatively short period (I'd guess around 7 draws). Do you think this may have damaged the cell in any way? I didn't notice anything unusual, but just checking



Believe a hard short would have occurred and the battery probably would have vented if something went wrong. I wouldn't worry, but I'm no expert, I just watch a lot of Youtube videos


----------



## blujeenz

KB_314 said:


> Do you think this may have damaged the cell in any way?


No, its there for safety between the pos button and the neg rim.
In production the rim is crimped over and it ends up rather close to the pos contact.
A mosquito in metallic underpants would short it out easily, ergo, coins or keys in your pocket would result in your right testicle singing "_Dont cry for me Argentina."_

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

@KB_314 it shouldn't really be a problem if you are extra cautious but I would rewraps with the insulator. 
Lol how close the negative (entire outer battery) is to the positive (top nipple)




For maximum safety batteries should look like this:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

Hi all

I guess this is as good a place as any to ask... Where the hell did you get shrink wrap??? I'm battling to find some. I've been to Midas, Mica, DIY depot, Builders Warehouse and my local hardware. All of them want to sell me heat shrink...

Please help


----------



## KB_314

theyettie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I guess this is as good a place as any to ask... Where the hell did you get shrink wrap??? I'm battling to find some. I've been to Midas, Mica, DIY depot, Builders Warehouse and my local hardware. All of them want to sell me heat shrink...
> 
> Please help


As far as I know (and I stand to be corrected) they are one-in-the-same. Heat wrap or shrink wrap will wrap tightly when heat is applied (stretch wrap on the other hand wraps tightly due to elasticity of the plastic).
I got my battery wraps from Vape Cartel CT, at an affordable price of R1 each. They have worked very well for me and the plus is that you don't have to figure out what size shrink-wrap to buy - they fit an 18650 perfectly, and come cut to the right length as well.
You can also buy rolls of shrink wrap from hardware stores, but I've never investigated or tried to find this. You would have to ensure the roll is of the correct size/width and then would have to cut strips to size.


----------



## zadiac

It needs to be thin walled shrink wrap. Some of the vendors sell it I think. Not sure who. I bought mine from Fasttech.


----------



## theyettie

KB_314 said:


> As far as I know (and I stand to be corrected) they are one-in-the-same. Heat wrap or shrink wrap will wrap tightly when heat is applied (stretch wrap on the other hand wraps tightly due to elasticity of the plastic).
> I got my battery wraps from Vape Cartel CT, at an affordable price of R1 each. They have worked very well for me and the plus is that you don't have to figure out what size shrink-wrap to buy - they fit an 18650 perfectly, and come cut to the right length as well.
> You can also buy rolls of shrink wrap from hardware stores, but I've never investigated or tried to find this. You would have to ensure the roll is of the correct size/width and then would have to cut strips to size.



Thanks bud. I quickly checked their site, can't pick it up there. I think better terminology would be pvc heat shrink??


----------



## zadiac

http://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie

zadiac said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack.html



Zadiac to the rescue!!! Thank you so much bud, I was beginning to consider Fasttech...

Really appreciate it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

theyettie said:


> Zadiac to the rescue!!! Thank you so much bud, I was beginning to consider Fasttech...
> 
> Really appreciate it!!



Glad to be of assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive been wanting to ask this for a while.
A while back on another thread someone said they wrap their batteries every month or every 2nd month.

Is there a reason why one would do this.
I have batteries since December (Sammy 25r) and have had no sighns of wear on them and im still using them daily.

Thanks


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive been wanting to ask this for a while.
> A while back on another thread someone said they wrap their batteries every month or every 2nd month.
> 
> Is there a reason why one would do this.
> I have batteries since December (Sammy 25r) and have had no sighns of wear on them and im still using them daily.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Clouds4Days 
I haven't re-wrapped my batteries
Some of my batteries have been in service for over a year - with no signs of wear on the wrapper
I presume they only need to be re-wrapped if the casing is showing any signs of wear or is torn or damaged. 

If the casing wears out or gets pinched by putting it in and out the mod, there is a risk of a getting a short circuit. So in that case, it makes sense to play it safe and re-wrap. 

Maybe I have just been lucky - but I do handle my batteries quite carefully.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zucas

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive been wanting to ask this for a while.
> A while back on another thread someone said they wrap their batteries every month or every 2nd month.
> 
> Is there a reason why one would do this.
> I have batteries since December (Sammy 25r) and have had no sighns of wear on them and im still using them daily.
> 
> Thanks



I get juice that leaks between the plastic and battery , so for this reason ..yes it can be necessary from time to time , depends on how leaky your tanks are .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## popcorn_skollie

Safety first. As someone who has been using various rta's and rda's with the same 2 mechanical mods for the last 3 years. 
I wrap my batteries too. I've been alternating between 3 different 18650s for well over the last year. 
They last much longer if you just show them some love. 

What I also like about them is that they slide in and out of mods far easier than any of the 'stickier' oem coatings used by efest or tesiyi. 
2 minutes with a blow dryer and off you go. New covers are also cheap as chips. 

If you do use a blow dryer just remember to hold down the insulator ring with your finger for a couple seconds before they warp up the positive end. 
I've been silly enough to blow them away on more than one occasion. 
As you can imagine. Those little rings are as hard to find in a room as a dropped screw.


----------



## Ashley A

This little insulator...

Do they come with the wraps or do you buy them somewhere seperately?

I've wrapped a lot of batteries, usually first thing I do before any use and then I replace the wrap, then if it shows any signs of ware. I didn't get an insulators with my wraps from Fasttech though. 

I've seen the white ring under the original wrap though but luckily never had to take it off. I just wrap over the original. Only ever had a fit issue once in my IPV mini where the battery was a bit tight. Re-wrapped that battery by giving more time under the hair dryer and rolling tightly on the carpet while hot and no issues since.

I also started writing the month and year of first use on the batteries before wrapping now as I usually use a transparent or at least translucent wraps. Helps me keep track of how long they're in circulation and what usage I can expect from them and when to dispose of them.


----------



## KingSize

I re-wrapped my batteries a few months ago and the dude at Vapeking didn't tell me about the insulator. I ended up throwing them away.... Have used them with no issues now, I did make sure that the positive side is covered nicely though and none of the negative is sticking out....I only use regulated mods..... any cause for concern?


----------



## tomcat

Does any of the vendors stock the insulators?


----------



## theyettie

tomcat said:


> Does any of the vendors stock the insulators?



Hey bud. Vape King has, but it's rather expensive IMO... 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack.html

R20 for 4... I bought 50 black wraps and 50 transparent wraps for something like $6 through Fasttech. So that comes to less than R100 for 100 wraps...

The only issue is I paid and placed the order on 30/06/16 and received it yesterday... So Fasttech lives up to it's nickname of slowtech.

If you were in Jo'burg I'd PIF you a few...


----------



## theyettie

tomcat said:


> Does any of the vendors stock the insulators?



Sorry, are you talking about the little o-ring at the top? Them I don't know where to get...


----------



## tomcat

Thanks bud, I got some wraps from Vape Cartel, in Cape Town, but I'm looking for some of the plastic/paper insulators


----------



## tomcat

theyettie said:


> Sorry, are you talking about the little o-ring at the top? Them I don't know where to get...


Yeah, those little o-rings are looking to be a real PITA


----------



## theyettie

tomcat said:


> Yeah, those little o-rings are looking to be a real PITA



I was wondering if one could just buy a sheet of PVA "paper" and just cut them out?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tomcat

theyettie said:


> I was wondering if one could just buy a sheet of PVA "paper" and just cut them out?


Yeah, it does seem like making my own is the only option


----------



## blujeenz

tomcat said:


> Yeah, those little o-rings are looking to be a real PITA


If you want to go the route @theyettie suggested, I can hook you up with some Ganex DMD 2-3-2 0.18mm slot insulation paper.
Its a dacron-mylar-dacron sandwich used for insulating armature slots when rewinding.
I got mine from Consultation Supplies,12 Engine Av Montague Gardens, Ph 021 5554562.
Perhaps Powertech Calidus in Killarney Gardens might also stock some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat

blujeenz said:


> If you want to go the route @theyettie suggested, I can hook you up with some Ganex DMD 2-3-2 0.18mm slot insulation paper.
> Its a dacron-mylar-dacron sandwich used for insulating armature slots when rewinding.
> I got mine from Consultation Supplies,12 Engine Av Montague Gardens, Ph 021 5554562.
> Perhaps Powertech Calidus in Killarney Gardens might also stock some.


Thanks @blujeenz, will give them a call if I can't find any pre-made ones


----------

